# Creepy Porn Star Lawyer is Now Iching For a Fight With Anyone !!!!



## nononono (Oct 8, 2018)

*This guy is going to get his comeuppance in public and he will not like it
one bit....He is now advocating violent rebuttals to any and all Conservatives....

He has started a " FightbackPAC " to not so subtly advocate retaliation against
conservatives....

Creepy Porn Star Lawyer has just OPENED Pandora's box and HE WILL NOT
like what the results will be ....and the affect it has on his " Creepy " career...!*



*GATEWAYPUNDIT*


*Michael Avenatti Uses Violent Rhetoric to Debut Democrat PAC: ‘Fight Fire With Fire’ in ‘Gun Fight’ With ‘Trump’s Republicans’*





 by Kristinn Taylor October 8, 2018 240 Comments

Creepy porn star lawyer Michael Avenatti debuted his pr0-Democrat FightBackPAC political action committee with a mission statement that employs implicitly violent rhetoric against President Trump and Republicans, stating, “*We can no longer afford to bring nail clippers to a gun fight. It is time to fight fire with fire.”*










_Michael Avenatti is laying the groundwork for a potential run against President Trump in 2020.

Last year a Democrat supporter attempted the mass assassination of Republican congressmen and senators at a baseball practice in Alexandria, Virginia, grievously wounding Rep. Steve Scalise (R-LA) and several others.

This year Democrat activists have waged a campaign of intimidation against Congressional and White House Republicans, harassing them at restaurants, their homes and in the halls of Congress such that extra security has been employed to protect them.

In a tweet announcing FightBackPAC, Avenatti called President Trump a “thug” and said Democrats cannot win by being “loving, gentle and kind.” Avenatti used rhetoric that raises the specter of a civil war, “We are in a fight for the very survival of this republic…”

“*We cannot prevail against Donald Trump and his henchmen by being loving, gentle, and kind. Trump is a thug with a singular focus on winning at all cost. We are in a fight for the very survival of this republic and what made it America.* Join me at http://www.thefightpac.org .”



Michael Avenatti *✔*  @MichaelAvenatti 

 
We cannot prevail against Donald Trump and his henchmen by being loving, gentle, and kind. Trump is a thug with a singular focus on winning at all cost. We are in a fight for the very survival of this republic and what made it America. Join me at http://www.thefightpac.org .

 7:27 AM - Oct 8, 2018


 


 

*The Fight PAC*

The Fight PAC is focused on defeating Donald Trump’s Republican cronies and enablers across the nation, up and down the ballot. We are fighting for Democrats in all 50 states, Washington, D.C., and...

thefightpac.org  
_


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2018)

The complete mission statement for Avenatti’s FightBackPac:

Our mission is simple: We are not afraid to FIGHT for what we believe in – the values, principles, and ideals that made America, America. The stakes are too high and the risk is too great. We can no longer afford to bring nail clippers to a gun fight. It is time to fight fire with fire.

The Fight PAC is focused on defeating Donald Trump’s Republican cronies and enablers across the nation, up and down the ballot. We are fighting for Democrats in all 50 states, Washington, D.C., and the territories. Our ask is simple: join us and be a part of the #FightClub.

The Fight PAC was founded in the fall of 2018 by Democrat, Attorney, and Fighter for Good Michael Avenatti, who represents Davids vs. Goliaths and has for nearly 20 years.







Avenatti, who represents porn star Stormy Daniels in her lawsuit against Trump, is openly considering a run in 2020 against Trump. Avenatti says he has made many political fundraising appearances on behalf of Democrat candidates this fall, “You must be new to my feed. Otherwise, you would know that I have been traveling for weeks raising money for Dems across this country. I routinely post news about these appearances to this feed. On Thursday, I’ll return to Ohio where I just headlined 2 other events last week.”





 
 charliebean  @charliebean07 

 ·   11h 

 Replying to @MichaelAvenatti 

So start promoting the Dems running against red seats for this election instead of promoting yourself.



 Michael Avenatti *✔*  @MichaelAvenatti 

You must be new to my feed. Otherwise, you would know that I have been traveling for weeks raising money for Dems across this country. I routinely post news about these appearances to this feed. On Thursday, I'll return to Ohio where I just headlined 2 other events last week.

 8:00 AM - Oct 8, 2018


Avenatti has been criticized by Democrats for his recent involvement in the effort to defeat the Supreme Court nomination of Brett Kavanaugh after he brought forward outlandish uncorroborated allegations by a woman, Julie Swetnick, who claimed that as a college student she attended numerous high school parties in the early 1980s where she accused Kavanaugh of facilitating the the gang rape of women.




*THIS GUY WANTS A FIGHT !*

*I SAY WE GIVE IT TO HIM !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 8, 2018)

I say we let him keep doing what he's doing.
I may even send him a donation.


----------



## nononono (Oct 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I say we let him keep doing what he's doing.
> I may even send him a donation.



*That's great !

Right at the knees....*


----------

